# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Transplant before Histogen?

## Dav7

I posted a message like this in the other forum, but it's hardly getting any answers. I'm wondering if it would be ok to get a hair transplant before the release of Histogen? I ask because I've heard some people online saying that it would be a bad idea. Would a transplant make no difference to future use of Histogen, or would it be a bad idea, and if so - why?

----------


## john2399

This is what is holding me back also. I feel like even with histogen coming out, you most likely are going to need some help on the hairline with a hair transplant. Histogen should def help with adding density and adding thickness overall but i doubt it helps grow your hairline back. Lets pray this scarless transplant that spencer talked about is true.

----------


## Shan

you could be waiting for 3 4 more years for histogen

----------


## john2399

> you could be waiting for 3 4 more years for histogen


 2 yrs for asia.

----------


## TO YOUNG TO RETIRE

from my point from what i understand i cant see why a transplant now would not be wise to do , beacuse,

1-i dont think you cant histogen the donor too
2-i dont think a histogen injection in transplant would make sth not as good as on a virgin thin or bald area,


after this what i think is that.

lets wait to see on may 11th if histogen aderans work and it is sure to be available soon after this information we can proceed and have a low dense hairline with fue(either doublication either scarlees whatever) and when histogen becomes available we apply it further back,

please telle me your opinion on this what you think? :Smile:

----------


## drybone

I did a small hair transplant 5 months ago and while the density is for crap, it was a huge success in reshaping my hairline and I would not hesitate to do it again. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Aames

> from my point from what i understand i cant see why a transplant now would not be wise to do , beacuse,
> 
> 1-i dont think you cant histogen the donor too
> 2-i dont think a histogen injection in transplant would make sth not as good as on a virgin thin or bald area,
> 
> 
> after this what i think is that.
> 
> lets wait to see on may 11th if histogen aderans work and it is sure to be available soon after this information we can proceed and have a low dense hairline with fue(either doublication either scarlees whatever) and when histogen becomes available we apply it further back,
> ...


 You remind me of baldy1990. I have a lot of fun trying to figure out what the hell you're trying to say. How do you like Greece by the way? I hope to spend a summer there when my life is in order.

----------


## TO YOUNG TO RETIRE

well i wish you get your life in order and if you visit Greece visit the ionian islands by yacht you will remember this forever it is very nice . i  dont know from where you are, but here its sunny and has perfect beaches  :Smile: . who is baldy1990? 



> You remind me of baldy1990. I have a lot of fun trying to figure out what the hell you're trying to say. How do you like Greece by the way? I hope to spend a summer there when my life is in order.

----------

